# Trivia 4/1



## luckytrim (Apr 1, 2019)

trivia 4/1
DID YOU KNOW...
The “Sixth sick sheik’s sixth sheep’s sick” is said to be the  toughest
tongue twister in the English language.

1. Which actor sang once in a movie, a song called "I Talk to  the Trees" ?
Bonus; name the Film...)
2. I've heard friends of Irish descent refer to themselves as  either "Green
Irish" or Orange Irish" ;
I wonder, do you know what the difference is ??
3. Who penned 'Sonnets from the Portuguese' ?
4. Who Am I ?
I played Baseball for the Brooklyn Dodgers and Chicago Cubs ;  I played
Basketball for the Boston Celtics; I played a widowed rancher  with a
teen-aged son in a TV series....
Who am I ?
5. Name That Flick !
Ron Howard and John Wayne starred in this film;  Ron received  a Golden Globe
nomination(Best Supporting Actor) and the film won  the  National Board of
Review Award as one of the Top Ten Films of 1976.
6. While Germany was split in two, what was the capital of  West Germany?
  a. - Bonn
  b. - Cologne
  c. - Düsseldorf
  d. - Essen
7. How thick is a CD ?
  a. - .9 mm
  b. - 1.0 mm
  c. - 1.1 mm
  d. - 1.2 mm
8. A "bullock's heart" is a name given to an object that  doesn't have 
anything to do with bullocks. What type of thing is often  called by this 
name?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Despite the fact that the heads often fight over food,  two-headed snakes
survive in the wild just as well as the one-headed  variety.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Clint Eastwood, in "Paint Your Wagon"
2. Religion
3. Elizabeth Barrett Browning
4. I am Chuck Connors
5. 'The Shootist'
6. - a
7. - d
8. an Apple

CRAP !!
Two-headed snakes are similar to conjoined twins: an embryo  begins to split
to create identical twins, but the process does not finish.  Such snakes
rarely survive in the wild because the two heads have  duplicate senses; they
fight over food, and one head may even try to eat the other  head.


----------

